# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته كانه آرايي

## nafise

*معرفی رشته كانه آرايي*
-کانه آرایی یکی از رشته های دانشگاهی ریاضی فیزیک است.
 اکثر  مواد معدنی را پس از استخراج، مستقیماً نمی‌توان در صنایع استفاده کرد.  بلکه مواد معدنی برای هر صنعتی بایستی دارای مشخصات خاصی مانند دانه‌بندی،  عیار، میزان رطوبت، میزان ناخالصی و غیره باشد. مجموعه عملیاتی که باعث  می‌شود ماده معدنی دارای مشخصات یاد شده شود، کانه‌آرائی نام دارد.
به عبارت دیگر کانه‌آرائی عبارت از  عملیاتی است که بر روی مواد معدنی انجام می‌گیرد و در پایان تولید،  محصولاتی به دست می‌آید که یا مستقیماً در بازار قابل عرضه هستند یا آماده  برای عملیات صنعتی می‌باشند. رشته کانه‌آرائی، آموزش افرادی را به عهده  دارد که از عهده کار در قسمت‌های مختلف عملیات فوق بر‌می‌آیند.  فارغ‌التحصیلان این دوره توانائی و مهارت اداره مراحل سنگ‌شکنی، آسیا کردن،  طبقه‌بندی مواد، پرعیار کردن فیزیکی مواد، فلوتاسیون، آبکش کردن و خشک  کردن مواد را دارند.کلیه دانشجویان می‌بایست قبل از تحصیل، دوره شناخت کار به مدت 12 هفته را در زمینه صنعت مربوط بگذرانند. 
*درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:*
دروس پایه:
ریاضیات  عمومی، ریاضیات کاربردی، برنامه‌نویسی و آمار، فیزیک الکتریسته و مغناطیس،  شیمی معدنی، رسم فنی و نقشه‌خوانی، اجزاء ماشین، کارگاه.
دروس اصلی:
کانی شناسی، سنگ‌شناسی، هیدرولیک، الکترونیک، شیمی تجزیه
دروس تخصصی:
تهیه  مواد معدنی،روش‌های فیزیکی کانه‌آرائی، فلوتاسیون، سرویس و نگهداری  ماشین‌آلات، کنترل، مدیریت و قوانین کار، ایمنی و کمک‌های اولیه،‌ زبان  تخصصی، کار‌آموزی

----------

